# Stravinsky beyond Le Sacre: recommendations



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

OK, I'm fairly new to Stravinsky's music. I've become fairly familiar with _Le Sacre du Printemps_, and I love it! I still plan on exploring more _Le Sacre_ recordings as it is quite fun to listen to the different interpretations, but I would also like to explore his other works. I've listened to a few others so far and am interested in what you all would recommend. What are some of your favorite Stravinsky works outside of _Le Sacre_, and what are your favorite recordings of these works?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Firebird and Petrushka are obvious choices. The totally different Symphony of Psalms is a beauty. I'll add the ebony concerto and maybe Dumbarton Oaks. Beyond these, I find less interest in his work. YMMV of course. I have no recommended recordings - I never searched beyond the ones I bought at the time.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Symphony in 3 movements and Symphony of Psalms were always up there for me. Never liked his Symphony in C.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

adriesba said:


> OK, I'm fairly new to Stravinsky's music. I've become fairly familiar with _Le Sacre du Printemps_, and I love it! I still plan on exploring more _Le Sacre_ recordings as it is quite fun to listen to the different interpretations, but I would also like to explore his other works. I've listened to a few others so far and am interested in what you all would recommend. What are some of your favorite Stravinsky works outside of _Le Sacre_, and what are your favorite recordings of these works?


When I was a teenager I chanced to hear "Le Sacre" and loved it so much, I couldn't wait to get to the record store (yes, it was a long time ago) and get more Stravinsky. I found a recording of Stravinsky's Violin Concerto by Itzhak Perlman (The Berg Concerto was on the other side). While I actually found the Berg Concerto to be interesting, I was mystified by the Stravinsky Concerto. Where were the mysterious passages, the pulsating rhythms, the wild jagged-sounding orchestral colors?

I later found out that Stravinsky went through many phases, and it took me years to really enjoy Stravinsky for the wonderful musical craftsman that he was. A lot of times, what you'd like to hear depends on _which_ Stravinsky we're talking about.

I really like the Symphony of the Psalms, and I've come to enjoy the Violin Concerto, but don't expect it to sound like "Le Sacre".


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Among my favorites are _Le chant du rossignol_ (Reiner, Ansermet conducting), the ballets _Agon_ and _Apollon musagète_ (Robert Craft conducting), and _Cantata_ with the composer conducting.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I really enjoy The Fairy's Kiss and Les Noces. Although it doesn't sound like Stravinsky too much, the early Symphony in E flat is a fine addition to the Russian Nationalist school, if you like that sort of thing.

One of his works that I put off hearing for decades is the opera The Rake's Progress. I don't know what I expected, but I was blown away. Great opera. The two cd versions I have, Chailly and Gardner, are both superb. The DVD version with conductor Ono is great, too.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Most of Stravinsky's ballets wear me out listening so I prefer shorter suites. I also have a failing for elderly recordings. I like:

Stokowski's 1950 RCA recordings of *Petroushka* and *The Firebird*.

Hans Rosbaud's 1957 stereo recording of *Agon*.

The composer-led 1947 Columbia recordings of *Symphony Of Psalms* and *Symphony In Three Movements*.

I also generally enjoy the *Suite Italienne *for cello and piano, improbably named *Symphonies for Wind Instruments* and the *Octet for Wind Instruments*.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

So much great Stravinsky - much already mentioned - I'd add "Jeu des Cartes", Danses Concertantes, "Dumbarton Oaks" Cto, Symphony in C, Symphony in 3 Mvts...and don't forget his wonderful Chamber works:
Octet for Winds (great piece!!)
L'Histoire du Soldat...


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Les Noces may be an even more radical piece than Sacre. Among later works, I'm a fan of the Violin Concerto, Concerto for Piano and Winds, Rake's Progress, Concerto in D, Oedipus Rex, and Orpheus.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> So much great Stravinsky - much already mentioned - I'd add "Jeu des Cartes", Danses Concertantes, "Dumbarton Oaks" Cto, Symphony in C, Symphony in 3 Mvts...and don't forget his wonderful Chamber works:
> Octet for Winds (great piece!!)
> L'Histoire du Soldat...


All great choices, especially the Octet!

This album is a superb sampling of later Stravinsky for smaller ensembles:


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

And I'm a huge fan of Stravinsky's late music. This disc is a great introduction, including his last ballet, _Agon_, a masterpiece:


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Pétroushka has been mentioned. My favorite ballet. I've seen it performed three times as a ballet and loved it, but the music itself is just out of this world. My favorite recordings are Monteux/Boston SO, 1959, RCA Living Stereo, and Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra, 1964, RCA via Sony (nicely remastered). In the 1959 recording, we get to hear the piano work of Bernard Zighera, who was principal harp of the Boston SO but also staff pianist. Piano plays an important part in Pétroushka. Zighera's performance is restrained but, I think, extremely tasteful and notable.

This performance by Yuja Wang of an adaptation from Pétroushka is among the most beautiful and awesome piano performances I have ever heard, and it shows how great Stravinsky's writing was:


----------



## ZeR0 (Apr 7, 2020)

I would highly recommend the Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky disc which has Symphony in 3 Movements, Symphony in C Major, and Symphony of Psalms. I also like his Threni, although I realize that this composition may not be to everyones taste.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Probably no other acknowledged "great" composer wrote in so many different styles during a long long career, yet remains absolutely recognizable. Almost anything you dive into is worth hearing. Don't forget L'histoire du Soldat, and Pulcinella. Listen to Stravinsky's own very good Columbia (Sony) recording of Petrushka until it is fixed in your ear. Then listen to the Boulez/NY Phil recording and hear what a squirt of Windex can do!  There are also a lot of fine recordings of Le Sacre . . ., ranging from 5 to 10 on the Ferocity Scale.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

I know of a _Le Sacre_ out there that's maybe only a 2 on the MarkW Ferocity Scale. Even the timpani are played legato! And no, it's not Karajan. I'll look for it if people are interested.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*Song of the Nightengale is a lovely, accessible work
*Zvezdoliki is a little known choral gem of his that I like lot.
*Symphonies of Wind Instruments is also a favorite.
*Symphony of Psalms is a strange and enjoyable work.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

A choral gem of Stravinsky's that I also love is his Mass, for chorus with an ensemble of 10 oboes, bassoons, trumpets, and trombones. Its beauty brings tears to my eyes every time.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes, the Mass is really excellent..someone also mentioned "Pulcinella" which is very enjoyable...tour de force for the bassoon!!


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> Yes, the Mass is really excellent..someone also mentioned "Pulcinella" which is very enjoyable...tour de force for the bassoon!!


The last time I played the bassoon 1 part in _Pulcinella_ (a piece we bassoonists adore for good reason!), the conductor was so bad and such a knobhead the whole experience was ruined for me. And he didn't even give me a solo bow! It was the full ballet, in concert performance, and he reserved the bows for himself and the singers. To be clear, he ruined it for everyone in the orchestra long before that.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Knorf said:


> The last time I played the bassoon 1 part in _Pulcinella_ (a piece we bassoonists adore for good reason!), the conductor was so bad and such a knobhead the whole experience was ruined for me. And he didn't even give me a solo bow! It was the full ballet, in concert performance, and he reserved the bows for himself and the singers. To be clear, he ruined it for everyone in the orchestra long before that.


That's too bad you had a jerk for a conductor....you really need somebody decent on the podium...that Variation 2 is tough...you can hear misses on recordings, and live performances...I've played 1st on it a few times, it went well...but it's a challenging part..
I played Sheherazade with one orchestra, the conductor gave NO solo bows!! Not even to the concertmaster!! who did a fine job...no clarinet, bassoon, flute, nothing...the orchestra was fed up with him, getting ready to can him...this was the straw...


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Knorf said:


> I know of a _Le Sacre_ out there that's maybe only a 2 on the MarkW Ferocity Scale. Even the timpani are played legato! And no, it's not Karajan. I'll look for it if people are interested.


I am interested.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> That's too bad you had a jerk for a conductor....you really need somebody decent on the podium...that Variation 2 is tough...you can hear misses on recordings, and live performances...I've played 1st on it a few times, it went well...but it's a challenging part..


Luckily, it was one of my best performances of this music, at least on a technical level. I just didn't have a fun time. It's challenging, but normally I love it and am totally into it! Not that time.



> I played Sheherazade with one orchestra, the conductor gave NO solo bows!! Not even to the concertmaster!! who did a fine job...no clarinet, bassoon, flute, nothing...the orchestra was fed up with him, getting ready to can him...this was the straw...


I did Scheherazade, two Scheherazades ago, I played principal, and... same thing. The hell...?

I was supposed to do it again this spring, but that concert was a COVID-19 casualty. A pity, too, it would have been with an excellent conductor this time. (I also lost a Mahler 4 on first, and a Brahms German Requiem on contra, a part I've never played but really wanted to. Stupid forking virus.)


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

adriesba said:


> I am interested.


Alrighty. If you need a gentle, soft-edged _Rite of Spring_, I got ya covered:
[video]https://livefromorchestrahall.vhx.tv/2017-18-season/season:22/videos/igor-stravinsky-the-rite-of-spring?_ga=2.30135481.787587371.1588577832-2119110579.1588577832[/video]

(Apologies to my musician colleagues and friends in the DSO; I know it wasn't your fault. It was what Spano asked for.)


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

adriesba said:


> I am interested.


You can better try this one:






Gatti and the RCO, I was in the audience when he conducted this. There is also a CD recording from this Sacre.

Gatti takes it quite symphonic, impossible for a ballet company, but maybe as difficult for the orchestra to play. You can hear the quite incredible quality of the current RCO. Gatti offers an interesting alternative to the likes of Gergiev. Not your wild Russian spring.

If you have time, the entire video is worthwile, especially for bassoon players (no spoiler, look from the beginning). But le Sacre starts at 37:00.

I must say that Gatti's Sacre is quite different from the DSO clip above. The DSO had better played a CD of Dorati's Sacre with the 1980's DSO. This DSO recording looks and sounds totally uninspired, where Gatti/RCO maybe a bit subtle, but they reach a top level in playing and tension.. A world apart from what Spano/DSO are doing here.


----------



## sstucky (Apr 4, 2020)

Symphony in 3 Movements (NYPO, Stravinsky) (1946.) Pulcinella, OSR, Ansermet.


----------



## DTut (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll second or third his Chamber Music! There are some great compilations out there including an old LP of the Boston Chamber Music Players on DG. As mentioned, the Octet is outstanding as well as the Ragtime and Septet. The Pastorale for Violin and Quartet of Wind Instruments is a gem and my favorite.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Knorf said:


> Alrighty. If you need a gentle, soft-edged _Rite of Spring_, I got ya covered:
> [video]https://livefromorchestrahall.vhx.tv/2017-18-season/season:22/videos/igor-stravinsky-the-rite-of-spring?_ga=2.30135481.787587371.1588577832-2119110579.1588577832[/video]
> 
> (Apologies to my musician colleagues and friends in the DSO; I know it wasn't your fault. It was what Spano asked for.)


Oh, boy. I'm not sure I really want to sit through the whole thing. It does seem rather dull!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Lots of recommendations! Thanks. 

I have listened to _Petrushka_, _Symphony of Psalms_, and one of the _Firebird_ suites, plus at least samples of some other works. I heard the _Firebird_ suite live at the last concert I went to, and that was what made me decide to explore Stravinsky's music.

I think I've gotten a good taste of his various styles. So far I think I like everything I've heard.

I'm particularly interested in listening to _Les Noces_. I've heard some samples of it and found it interesting. I heard that it inspired Orff, and I see how. If I didn't know Stravinsky composed it, I'd think it was by Orff!

I'm confused by the different versions of it. How many versions of it did Stravinsky make? What are some recommended recordings of it?


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

adriesba said:


> Oh, boy. I'm not sure I really want to sit through the whole thing. It does seem rather dull!


It's astonishing in it's soft-edged dullness. Everything is played safe. There is never any urgency, much less danger. Sad, really. I used to have this idea that Spano was good.


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Knorf said:


> It's astonishing in it's soft-edged dullness. Everything is played safe. There is never any urgency, much less danger. Sad, really. I used to have this idea that Spano was good.


Spano canm be good. I saw him conduct a wonderful performance of Mahler 5 with the Cleveland Institute of Music student orchestra.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The violin concerto is pretty wild. Hilary Hahn's recording won a Grammy for best orchestral performance with soloist. It's paired with the Brahms VC, also amazing.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

One that I wish were better known is Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Dumbarton Oaks
Ebony Concerto
Septet


----------

